# It worked good three times.....just not in a row



## craftsman on the lake

When mine makes that pfft sound but no nail it's I usually just pull the load tray back and slam it shut again. If that doesn't work it's a nail that's jammed in the slot. You took yours apart so that's probably not it. Mine is a porter cable.. looks like a clone of yours. It doesn't jam much but the tray pullback usually works.


----------



## jakeprater

Thanks for the tip, I'll definitely keep it in mind for the future.

I found the parts diagram for my nailer, so i type it all the way down and cleaned it up, so now it worked again. I'll check it when i get back to the house to see if it's just another fluke or if maybe i did it right this time.

Thanks again!


----------



## mantwi

I just read some reviews on this nailer and for the most part they are positive. One guy had an issue similar to yours and said he called the company and they simply sent him a new one no questions asked. I'd do the same if it acts up again.


----------



## thehammer

I have one of their Brad Nailers that I bought from Home Depot. It was a "Refurbished" (used) one. I think I paid about 25.00 for it. I've taken it on several jobs as well as in the shop and have not even had a nail jam. It's comfortable to hold and all my old senco nails work in it.


----------



## Tedstor

I have this exact same gun. I've only used it 3-4 times so far, but never had any issues.


----------



## Tennessee

Could be the piston is getting hung from possibly some left over grease that was used for assembly. The oil would not necessarily wash it out. Once you get it moving, it is fine. Alignment, bad o-ring, also in play.
Hate to say it, but the $20 23 gauge pinner I bought from HF almost ten years ago has never failed me.


----------



## MrRon

Try a different brand of nail.


----------



## jakeprater

I tore it all down and cleaned out all the grease, there was also some rubber debris in the back, but I couldn't tell what it was from, now it seems to work just fine. I made a couple of jigs today with it, with no issues. If it keeps working I'll just chalk it up to the grease and little pieces of rubber.


----------



## changeoffocus

How clean is your piping system whether it be hoses or pipe. Do you have a filter?


----------



## jakeprater

Nope, no filter, and I need to get a new intake filter for my compressor. Aside from theobvious, how much does an online filter or separator actually help?


----------



## gtbuzz

Sorry to hear you're having problems with yours. I'd give the mfr a call and see what they might do for you. I've also heard in the past they're pretty good about this. I've got the same unit and have never had any problems. I'm not a heavy-duty user though. A few times a month and have had it about a year. The only thing I don't like about it is the design of the "safety" (or lack thereof).


----------



## jakeprater

After cleaning it out, it's working just fine. Right now, with it working, I would have rated it at 5 stars. Price, finishing, operation, apparent quality….. It seems to have it all. I like it, and since it's working now I don't see any reason to get a new one. 
Thanks to Tennessee for suggesting the tear down, and I'll be adding filters to my system in the near future.


----------



## a1Jim

I'm a little puzzled why this gun rated 4 stars given the trouble you had with it?


----------

